# Joining the B-9 fray



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

a rare sighting of a completed kit!

firstly, I like to thank y'all for raising the bar so high with the many examples I've seen on this board. It's probably the best kit produced in the past few years, but what I've seen here has pushed an already great kit into some really fantastic builds.

there's too much to write here, but I did make some videos

here's the first

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8d-Fxsjh0Rc&list=UUiiEox7-YK3zFuWZ3Nxi2Mw

and you can see all of the gory details


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

That is AWESOME!


----------



## DLHamblin (Nov 7, 2008)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> a rare sighting of a completed kit!
> 
> firstly, I like to thank y'all for raising the bar so high with the many examples I've seen on this board. It's probably the best kit produced in the past few years, but what I've seen here has pushed an already great kit into some really fantastic builds.
> 
> ...


Very nice build/diorama!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Great work Lou!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Bravo!


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Excellent job ! Very Nice ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice video! I love the intro with some background on your enthusiasm for Lost in Space and the Robot in particular. Can you elaborate a bit more on the automotive vinyl paint you used? The actual name of it and the color(s) you used? Also what did you use to paint the silver on the body? And, if you have the time, can you post links to the lighting and sound boards?


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Great video!!


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

thanks guys!

the paint for the body is Duplicolor tarnished silver metallic
the lighting for the chest comes from Cult TV Man
http://www.culttvmanshop.com/Computer-Panel-Light-KIT-from-MechaLabs-_p_2919.html

the sound card is from Big Dawg
http://store.bigdawgspromo.com/product_info.php?cPath=5&products_id=12970

the arms and legs were painted with Duplicolor Vinyl and fabric paint.


----------

